# hi everyone



## mikeyp08 (Apr 9, 2009)

hi everyone i have just bort a swift royal 630 1996 but i have no manual for it so please could you tell me how to get them


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Awo Mikey,

Try contacting Swift through the relevant forum, as they are members on here Click here >>>Swift Page<<<

It might even be worth reposting the question on there unless one of the lovely mods moves it for you.

Welcome to the nut house :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Kev.


----------



## mikeyp08 (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks Kev


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mikeyp08,

Welcome to the forum, and I hope that you get many years enjoyment out of your new MH.  

Jock.


----------



## mikeyp08 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks jock and hi to you
mike


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Mike welcome aboard.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello mike & welcome,nice friendly helpful bunch on here.


----------



## mikeyp08 (Apr 9, 2009)

i like say thankyou for saying hi and hope we have good summer
mike


----------

